# Umbrella aka Alabama rig



## longshot (Apr 12, 2014)

I just picked up a Alabama rig. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to fish it.


----------



## redbug (Apr 12, 2014)

like a spinnerbait I like to downsize my baits if everyone is throwing a 4" swim bait on the rig I will throw a 2" to look like a school of small baitfish 

remember that some states limit the number of hooks you can run on an A rig


----------

